# Mini Vega - Bubbling, Gurgling, Spitting



## Hooked (2/1/18)

@HPBotha Hi, I hope that you can help. Why is this happening? The device is new - I bought it about 2 months ago and it was fine. It's a nifty little device and I absolutely loved it. Then about a month after I'd bought it, it started bubbling,gurgling and spitting. I put a new coil in, but the same thing happens. Now, I can't use it at all.

The shop where I bought it said that I can use ANY e-liquid in it - it doesn't have to be Twisp. Thus, I've been using various e-liquids (not Twisp) of mostly 70/30 VG/PG. Could this be the source of the problem? 

As a matter of interest, what VG/PG are Twisp e-liquids?

I do hope that you can help, as I really love that little device.


----------



## Resistance (3/1/18)

@Hooked do you remember you asked a question about glueing your RDA and someone suggest dental floss...just out of interest try to put some floss on the thread of your coil.just enough too much and you might struggle to get tje coil back in.use a juice that you used I'm that device before but don't fill it full and let us know what happens.
I think trial and error problem solving should figure this one out

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (3/1/18)

@Hooked better yet fill it with water its less viscous. if it leaks it will leak faster and we can isolate the problem faster


----------



## Hooked (3/1/18)

Resistance said:


> @Hooked better yet fill it with water its less viscous. if it leaks it will leak faster and we can isolate the problem faster



It doesn't leak and has never leaked - it's my iJust S that's leaking lol. Not a very good vape start to the New Year! All that I can say is TG for the Gusto Mini!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (4/1/18)

Resistance said:


> @Hooked do you remember you asked a question about glueing your RDA and someone suggest dental floss...just out of interest try to put some floss on the thread of your coil.just enough too much and you might struggle to get tje coil back in.use a juice that you used I'm that device before but don't fill it full and let us know what happens.
> I think trial and error problem solving should figure this one out



@Resistance , thanks so much for trying to help me but the coil doesn't have a thread. The coil is attached to the drip-tip and the thread is on the drip-tip:







I don't understand how dental floss would help the bubbling, gurgling and spitting but I tried it anyhow, with no effect other than two rather silly-looking pieces of dental floss waving their arms about on the outside my device.

My plan is to go to Mr Tobacco (where I bought it) tomorrow - but then, that was my plan today too, but somehow Life got in the way.


----------



## Resistance (4/1/18)

@Hooked your best bet is to take it back then.they need to replace it.
otherwise contact @hp Botha for advice


----------



## Resistance (4/1/18)

@Hooked I was planning to get me one of those Vega mini's myself but noticed the one at the kiosk gurgling so I put it off for a later date.hope you get sorted out though


----------



## Resistance (4/1/18)

@hooked.to me it seems like that seals could be the culprit or your thread has been overtightened.or the heat has distorded the thread.
could be either one but I doubt you have overtightened it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (4/1/18)

Resistance said:


> @Hooked I was planning to get me one of those Vega mini's myself but noticed the one at the kiosk gurgling so I put it off for a later date.hope you get sorted out though



@Resistance Such a pity, isn't it? After my problems with it, as well as all the comments on the forum about the Twisp Cue, it's put me off 
Twisp for sure! But all of this has also shown what a valuable role the forum plays, because inherent problems with devices can be made known to others.


----------



## Hooked (4/1/18)

Resistance said:


> @Hooked your best bet is to take it back then.they need to replace it.
> otherwise contact @hp Botha for advice



@Resistance when I first started mentioning the problem on the forum @Silver paged HPBotha and someone else from Twisp. This was on 26 Dec. so I didn't expect an immediate reply. I have still had no reply.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/twisp-mini-vega.t45668/#post-620363. 

On 2 Jan. I started a thread in the Twisp forum and tagged @HPBotha. He has not replied.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/mini-vega-bubbling-gurgling-spitting.t45830/#post-622427

One thing that is for certain, is that it can not be the e-liquid that I'm using, since you've seen another Mini Vega doing the same thing.


----------



## Silver (4/1/18)

Hi @Hooked 

I think it could be because of the feetive season and holiday period that they not replying

Lets tag @HPBotha and @Mic Lazzari again 
Gents when you get the tag and are able to respond please can you advise @Hooked what she should do to try resolve her problem.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (4/1/18)

Silver said:


> Hi @Hooked
> 
> I think it could be because of the feetive season and holiday period that they not replying
> 
> ...



@Silver The festive season/holiday period has not stopped @HPBotha from replying to a positive comment about the Cue on 2 Jan.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/twisp-cue-review.t42789/page-5#post-622370

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (4/1/18)

@Hooked I understand your frustration.you are far out on the west coast and its costing you more to sort out what other people would say is a simple leak.
i agree I felt like that driving up and down for the issue with the cue pods,its the day +petrol+food+whatever else you need on your trip and it all adds up.
from what I know is you have 60days guarantee/warranty on a twisp product.so if you do go sort out the tank make them replace it for you.or have them ship it to and fro at their cost.


----------



## Hooked (4/1/18)

Resistance said:


> @Hooked I understand your frustration.you are far out on the west coast and its costing you more to sort out what other people would say is a simple leak.
> i agree I felt like that driving up and down for the issue with the cue pods,its the day +petrol+food+whatever else you need on your trip and it all adds up.
> from what I know is you have 60days guarantee/warranty on a twisp product.so if you do go sort out the tank make them replace it for you.or have them ship it to and fro at their cost.



60 days????? You're kidding! A company like Twisp offers a guarantee for 2 months only??? Doesn't say much about the quality of their products, does it? I bought my device on 30 August, so ..... I'm just hoping that the guys at Mr Tobacco might know what the problem is and can help me to fix it. Still trying to get there ... still dealing with the remnants of renovations from last year .. or Sunday. still gritting my teeth! Hoping now to get to Mr Tobacco on Sat. or definitely Sunday - that will be the only chance I'll have.


----------



## Resistance (7/1/18)

@Hooked any news on the Vega tank?
did you het sorted


----------



## Hooked (7/1/18)

Resistance said:


> @Hooked any news on the Vega tank?
> did you het sorted



Took it in to Mr Tobacco this morning and after trying it out himself, he said he would return it to Twisp and get a new one for me - I hope next week.


----------



## Hooked (7/1/18)

@Resistance and he also sorted out my leaking iJust S - he said it was the COIL that was leaking. He put in another coil and everything's fine! I've learnt something - I had no idea that coils can leak!!


----------



## Resistance (7/1/18)

nice to hear you are sorted.didn't he say anything about what he thinks went wrong on the tank.


----------



## HPBotha (8/1/18)

Hi there. @Hooked I just returned to the office, sorry to hear of the issue you experienced. In the future please contact our support team at support@twisp.co.za as the support team do not take breaks and will be able to assist much quicker. 

We have been using the same coil architecture and manufacturer since 2016 for the vega tank.

Just to clarify - *WE HAVE A 6 MONTH WARRANTY PERIOD ON ALL OUR HARDWARE*, except on consumables.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (8/1/18)

@Resistance See above post from HPBotha - the warranty period is 6 months


----------



## Resistance (8/1/18)

I hear you @hooked.somehow I was mislead into believing what I told you.good thing we got clarity from @HPBotha

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

